# salmon oil and flaxseed oil with raw



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

so i have heard of people using either or but someone the other day told me that they use both, one dosage of salmon oil in the morning( i think it was 4,000 for their 85 lb dog they said) along with 400 vitamin e, and at dinner time they were giving 1 tbspn of flaxseed oil. their dog did have a soft and shiny coat but i thought it might be excess and would be better with just one. is their any benefits to using both or is it just over doing it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Personally, I won't use Flax (whole or oil). It's heavy in Omega 3's (almost 61% 3's) and low in 6's.

Dogs need more Omega 6 (preferably from an animal source) more than 3 because the 3 is in more foods than 6s (unless you feed alot of fish).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauri - All the research and papers I've read when I was researching O3's a couple months ago say that food is higher in 6's than 3's. The meat sources we are feeding in a RAW diet are primarily corn fed, increasing the O6. If the meat is free range then it would be lower in O6, higher in O3. That is increasing the O6:O3 ratio and causing many health problems. 

I also found research indicating that the vast majority of dogs can not process the ALA O3 in flax into EPA/DHA, which is what is needed so feeding flax, or any vegetable oil, is pointless if the reason is to add O3.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - sent a PM with a link for the information I found when I was researching it.


----------



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for all the info, im sticking with just salmon oil. i wasnt sure if there was any added benefit by using both.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Dont forget to give him 400mg Vit E if doing fish oil....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JUst to clarify NOT 400MG but 400 IU of E should be given.
E is fat stored and can be overdosed. Dogs produce E naturally, but when we add the oil supplement it will deplete the natural E the dog has produced, therefore the need to supplement only when we give oils. If you don't give the oils you don't need to supplement E if you have a healthy young dog. If the dog is compromised healthwise larger doses of E may help the particular problem


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you Jane!!!!!..... yes IU.


----------

